# Mary Jane's Farm Magazine



## milliegirl (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this, and I hope it is OK to post. I read Soulemama's blog, and recently learned that she pulled the sponsorship of her site by the Bulk Herb Company which is owned by Michael and Debi Pearl. From what I have read about them, the Pearl's advocate corporal punishment of children, including the use of implements such as plumbing line, and also "spanking" babies as young as 6 months.

I subscribe to the magazine "Mary Jane's Farm" and saw a full-page ad for the Bulk Herb Company in the latest issue. I have written to them, expressing my concern, and politely asked them to not accept advertising from this company (for the above reasons). I will not be renewing my subscription if they continue to accept ads, as I cannot stand the thought of supporting the advocacy of child abuse in any way, no matter how indirect.

If any of you also subscribe, or wish to express your concern, please consider writing to Mary Jane's Farm magazine as well.

Thanks,

Lynn


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this information. I love "Mary Jane's Farm" magazine and am saddened that one of their advertisers advocates using violence against children. I'll definitely write to express my concern and cancel my subscription if necessary. I couldn't enjoy the magazine knowing it was supported in part by people who encourage corporal punishment.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you for sharing this. I'll help get out the word.

By the way, just for the record, The Bulk Herb store is owned by Shoshana Pearl who is an adult daughter of Michael and Debi Pearl. That said, she does advocate spanking and the same harsh child training methods as do her parents. More info about the Pearls and their teachings can be found on my blog.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

This might do better in the Activism forum.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> This might do better in the Activism forum.


I was wondering about that.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I moved this on over to Activism, as it is a better fit there.  Thank you! Please remember that there is no debate in this forum.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I posted about it on my blog.  Has anyone contacted her about this?


----------



## milliegirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for moving the thread, I wasn't sure where to post it initially


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

I had no ideal that Bulk Herb Company was owned by the Pearls : \ Disturbing


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't see them listed on her page of advertisers.


----------



## AuNaturaleMama (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention. I love MJF. I've never heard of the Pearls but I will be doing my research. I can't support a company that is accepting money from a company/ ownership that advocates the harming of children.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuNaturaleMama*
> 
> AThank you so much for bringing this to my attention. I love MJF. I've never heard of the Pearls but I will be doing my research. I can't support a company that is accepting money from a company/ ownership that advocates the harming of children.


I think they might have dropped them, as I don't see them listed on their page of advertisers..


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Has Bulk Herb Company changed their name to Bulk Herb Store? I cannot find any trace of the 'company' name on the internet any longer.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

The Pearls own the Bulk Herb Store. I'm not sure about when and if it was called the Bulk Herb Company. Perhaps it uses both names.


----------



## BFandHS (Aug 5, 2004)

For the record, they are advertising Shoshonna Pearl again. I blogged about it here.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Dang, that's too bad. I like the mag but I don't like the name. Partly because where I grew up, Mary Jane was slang for weed... which I do not approve of.


----------

